# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  magia con flores

## magohamo

hola alguien puede decirme con materiales caseros como hacer trucos con flores? :twisted:

----------


## MANU_222

Mmmmm :roll: 
Material casero :Confused: 
no puedo ayduarte con el casero pero hay varios efectos impresionantes que se hacen con apariciones de flores para damas.
Hay uno que tienes un fosforo en la mano ysoplas y lo apagas en el mismo segundo apareceuna flor.
otro es la rosa de aparicion que la debes conocer, se puedo utilizar con papel flash.
Otra cosa puee ser la cacerola de aparicion de conejo o la de paloma y en ves de aparecer la paloma pones flores en donde tendria que ir la paloma y zaz! aparecio un ramo de flores, hayv arios, cualqueir cosa mandame un privado!
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## franklin69

Eso está guapo, a mi me interesa... Te mandaré un mp Manu_222 ok?

----------


## MANU_222

Vale!
ni un problema, a su dispocision!
MANU!

----------


## ignoto

Trucos no sé, pero magi con flores puede que sepa algo.
Exactamente ¿Qué quierres hacer?
Producir flores, ramos, transponerlas, hacerlas desaparecer, transformarlas...
Con la gente a un palmo de ti, en salón, en escena...
Con flores naturales, artificiales, tienes que darla/s luego a alguien...

Así, sin mas datos pues va ser que no sé qué es lo que quieres.

¿Eres mago o es que quieres asombrar a una chavala?

Dános mas datos.

----------


## alejops

Bueno amigos... lei esto y me intereso....

La magia con flores es algo delicada pero algo sencillo.

Primero: tienes que decidir con que tipo de flores trabajar...yo trabajo con artificiales
Segundo: es complicado por el tema de como llevarla empalmada o cargada y que no se te desarmen, pero a su vez es muy sencillo porque nadie imagina que llevas una flor, aunque la lleves en la mano y su tallo sobresalga, esto parece muy desapercibido....pero todo tiene que parecer Impromptu, porque si alguien te dice "haz aparecer una flor" va a estar muy atento a lo que hagas con tus manos y te descubriras.
Queda muy bien hacerlas aparecer en fiestas, cumpleaños, etc.
En mi caso, las flores las llevo cargadas en la maga de mi mano izquierda y que el tallo sea facil de alcanzarlo, en general , como ya dije, no se notan.
Los movimientos a realizar tienen que ser sencillos, propios y adecuados:
Ejemplos:
Llevas una flor cargada en la manga izquierda, llevas las manos juntas, aprensas disimuldamente el tallo con los dedos de la mano derecha y separas suavemente pero a su vez rapido las manos y haz hecho aparecer una flor.
Para hacer aparecer una flor con una sola mano, hay que llevarla empalmada en esa mano, supongamos la derecha. La flor tiene que estar en direccion normal, es decir asi: () ........ 
                                                 /
lo unico que queda es estirar el brazo, para que la flor caiga sobre la palma de la mano, donde la empalmas perfectamente..en ese momento quedaria muy fino aprensar 
la flor por el tallo con los dedos anular y mayor y abrir suavemente la mano,....haz hecho aparecer una flor....
Estos son algunos de mis metodos, y los pense basicamente para que sea razonables.....
Vuelvo a repetir, la magia con flores, lo encantador que tiene es que nadie imagina que llevas una flor en la manga, eso si parece que al efecto lo realizaste de pasar, es decir, como algo impormptu...
Saludos
Magicos

----------


## MANU_222

Ho, muy bien alejops, tu 1er msj ha sido agradable y de ayuda para un usuario, te doy la bienvenida al foro y solo te pido un favor, que tengas mas cuidado la proxima vez en escribir un mensaje, preferible que digas el efecto y no digas como "empalmar tal y tal, llevarla en la manga" pues lo que pasa es que, varios profanos se pasean por aqui, y estan al atrape de algun buen mago que se le escape un secreto .
No he dado nombres, a quien le quepa el saco que se lo ponga...
Y en donde encuentre algo de flores lo escribo...
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## galmer

Yo tengo la producción de flores vernet y me va muy bien con ella, sobre todo con música y de inicio de espectáculo. 
Pero lo que quisiera saber es ¿donde puedo conseguir un buen *ramo de Flores* para hacerlo aparecer en una cazuela de producciones, en una sartén?
Tengo el cazo de producción desde hace tiempo y no lo uso porque me apetece hacer aparecer algo imposible... un ramo gigantesco o quizá una tarta... no se, pero algo que "no quepa" en la sarten...
gracias

----------


## cabraspower

Hola a todos; y primero me presento, porque aunque lleve algún tiempo registrado sólo leo (soy un poco "voyeur" jaja)

En cuanto a lo de la magia con flores, estoy de acuerdo con galmer; A mi me gusta elegir una buena música (por ejemplo la de forrest gump, esa que utiliza la compañía electrica en sus anuncios) y por ejemplo ir apareciendo flores en la punta de los dedos que vas dejando caer sobre una chistera u otro recipiente, esto lo repites unas pocas de veces con una buena coreografía, y para acabar repartes las flores entre las damas de la sala.

También se puede utilizar papel flash, pañuelos, pero todo eso depende un poco de lo que quieras hacer(magia de cerca para un juego rápido, una actuación en un escenario...)

Un abrazo mágico, Cabras Power

----------


## Salazar

Las que más suelo utilizar son las flores vernet, aunque suelo sacar un centro de mesa, en la rutina de la caja maravillosa. 
 Y a mi las flores vernet me van de maravilla.

----------


## aryjackson

wowowo me gustan los metodos de alejops-- muy buenos siempre sirven con las chicas los trucos con flores y papel flash esos nunca fallan !

----------


## carlos_gsh

ami tambien me interesa eso de los trucos con flores y yo si quiero impresionar una chava quisiera saver si me podrian pasar como hacer un truco con flores porfavor.

----------


## to

> ami tambien me interesa eso de los trucos con flores y yo si quiero impresionar una chava quisiera saver si me podrian pasar como hacer un truco con flores porfavor.


Leete las normas.

Suerte 

Saludos!!

----------


## Dow

me sorprende lo que está durando carlos_gsh, pues todos sus mensajes son pidiendo que le revelen juegos...



yo he cogido una rosa de plástico con un tallo muy largo que encontré en un jarrón de mi casa, y estoy estudiándola para usarla como "rosa bailarina"... ya informaré de cómo me queda.


salud!

----------


## carlos_gsh

revelenme trucos

----------


## MANU_222

*********----------**********
Repetido al mensaje de abajo, error de mi pc que ha mandado 2 veces el mismo...

----------


## MANU_222

> revelenme trucos


Atención ... llamando, Administradores, Administradores
Hagan algo con este individuo, que como ya se ve, se quiere enterrar solo en una foza, una y otra vez se repite el tema de los usuarios que entran con un objetivo "Secretos de trucos",  este ya es un tema discutido, cro que deberiamos ponernos de acuerdo y pedirle el permiso a Mariano para poner un cuestionario de acceso, se ha anotado uno mas a la lista de los que entran para saber secretos, Por favor que se acabe esto!!!
Carlos_gsh te enseñare un secreto, recuerda practicarlo mucho si? Leete las normas y reglas del foro, o, vete del foro, ya que nadie te dira ningun secreto aqui... :evil: 
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!
P.D: perdonad amigos foreros, pero esta gente, me saca de quisio...

----------


## Dow

> revelenme trucos




quiere que explotemos o algo xD qué pesao, qué cansssssssssino, ais, Mariano! por favor! ten piedad! jajaja

----------


## juanete

> revelenme trucos


 :evil:  :evil:  ya es demaciado...chao, chao...Mariano please.
Creo que seria una muy buena idea lo de un cuestionario para ingresar al foro.

----------


## AmadeuS

hay una forma muy buena de producir flores reales con un pañuelo grande, pero tengo entendido que en esta seccion de acceso libre no se puede entrar mucho en detalle.
Saludos

----------


## lipi

Este Carlos_ghs la verdad (perdonenme el termino) un estupido. Lo ùnico que quiere es encontrar trucos revelados para demostrarlos delante de los amigos y quedar bien y la magia es otra cosa muy pero muy distinta.
 Carlos, espero que te leas la normas del foro, de lo conrario, te podès ir llendo. Eso solo.



Hasta luego.


Saludos.

----------


## estel

buenas a todos, espero que halla alguien navegando por aqui,porque es que me e comprado unas flores de fleje y no me estan dando el efecto esperado,y prometi(mal echo)aparecer de forma bonita una flor para mañana y estoy un poco perdido, si alguien me puede echar un cable se lo agradeceria
intento empalmarla pero se me abre la meto en el fp...bueno en fin gracias de cualquier modo

----------


## trasobo

son las q venden de Vernet? Unas de papel de colores? Si son esas que aparecen abiertas en plan acordeon de papel, necesitas un gimmick.. espero haberte solucionado algo.

Un saludo!

----------


## estel

ohh gracias ,no se si son las de vernet,no estoy seguro,me han dicho q eran de produccion para aparecerlas todas juntas son de colores si,vienen 7 y las he abierto una vez en acordeon pero no parecen muy buenas pone spring flowers.me dijeron que las apareciese ala vez pero solo quiero hacer aparecer una.gracias de nuevo.
un saludo

----------


## trasobo

Pues si son de papel y de un tamaño de unos 5 centímetros, creo que estamos hablando del mismo tipo de flores. 

Y sí que es necesario un gimmick que en teoría debería haber ido con el paquetito de flores, a no ser que te hayan vendido el repuesto..En tal caso, pues, quizás tendrías que "fabricarte" uno artesanal para poder hacer a la aparición.

----------


## estel

no me a venido pero weno,al final me la e cargado en la manga y con un poco de missdirection...me ha salido bastante bien.muchas gracias por la ayuda trasobo,creo que me voy a empezar a dedicar un poco mas a flores.que me a gustado esta vez con ayuda de flash y gimmick.
un saludo

----------


## LONGSHOT

Supongo que muchos habreis visto el el efecto de Rosa Aparicion Flash de Copperfield, espatarrante, ya que lo hace a dos palmos del espectador y regala la rosa a posteriori. Mi pregunta es la siguiente, alguien lo a provado? ya que tengo la tentacion de comprarlo "inmensa tentacion" pero me da miedo el tener que llevar cierta ropa no muy convencional conmigo, como una americana. Gracias gente.

----------


## LONGSHOT

Estel creo que te puedo hechar un pequeño cable, con tu problemilla de flores, yo lo que suelo hacer es ayudarme de un guante , vamos que te si las empalmas con un guante puesto "las flores debajo, claro esta", no tienes mas que quitarte los guantes cuando quieras hacer la aparicion, es un buen recurso para las estaciones frias, ya que queda completamente convencional el llevar guantes puestos y te ahorra la compra del gimmick, espero haberte podido servir de una pequeña ayuda. Suerte.

----------


## estel

si creo que lo del guante es una muy buena idea,y ya en invierno perfecta.respecto a lo de copperfield yo voy a ir a por el material necesario mañana.que gaste my flash.
no estoy seguro pero como pequeña informacion creo que se puede hacer con (cualquier) ropa o eso me dijeron.queda muy limpio el problema aunque copperfield lo hace es la gente de detrasfijate en que antes de el flash,una mano va hacia el mechero,y la otra ...seguramente ya lo sabrias pero no se por si acaso.gracias por l consejo
un saludo

----------


## Chuvi's

Es bastante facil la de llevarla en el brazo, lo unoco que si la flor es de verdad puede aplstarse un poco, depende de lo ancha que sea la manga y de lo que la apretemos. Con un poco de papel flash queda muy bien. Por ejemplo en las fiestas, puedes llevar un trozo de papel flash a modo de cigarrillo y pedir a alguien un mechero y... Voila! una flor. Es muy util en las fiestas con las chicas jeje. De tods modos con un poco de habilidad y picardia se puede hacer sin papel flash.

Saludos

----------


## letang

Cargar una rosa real dentro de la manga me parece poco práctico, a no ser que hagas la rutina de Eung Yeon Lee (o como se escriba) donde la posición del cuerpo y la estructura de la rutina permite descargarla.

Para hacer la "Floating Rose" de Kevin James (que es la que hace Copperfield) necesitas llevar chaqueta para ocultar la carga y poder aparecerla en un "flash" y nunca mejor dicho, jeje.

----------


## sebigaleano

Supongo q el que hablabais aqui de vernet es el Flowers production, ¿no? Si alguien lo tiene ¿podria contestar unas preguntas?
¿Vale para close up?
¿El gimmic es muy grande?¿Que tal se carga y descarga?
¿La flores de pueden regalar?¿Estan bien o son cutrecillas?
Gracias

----------


## pedro_peter

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id/873
Haí dice que se pueden reiclar, pero no se las puedes dar a los espectadores porque verían que las flores pueden comprimirse como para ser ocultaadas en el gimmick

----------


## pedro_peter

Ah! Y para descargarlas, el gimmick lleva un siistema para humedecer los dedos y así realizar la aparición.(todo esto ya lo pone en tiendamagia.com)

----------


## sebigaleano

gracias pedro_peter, lo de si se podian dar era una de las cosas que mas me interesaba, pero no me explique bien, lo que pone en tienda magia ya lo habia visto. Las preguntas iban sobre todo dirigidas al close up y a la experiencia que tengais con el los que lo usais.
Gracias de nuevo.

----------


## Mago Juan

A mi lo que me va bastante bien es hacerlas aparecer de un pañuelo. Yo lo hago con una flor artificial de tallo corto por que la tengo que ocultar tras la manga pero sale barbaro y queda bien por que luego se puede regalar

----------


## magoandre

carlos_gsh eres un roba magia nadie te dara magia si quieres solo pides que te enseñen 

aqui todos por lo menos yo y creo que artos de aqui de este foro nos esforzamos para aprender estudiamos de differentes maneras incluso invertimos dinero para comrar algunos juegos.


si quieres ser un mago debes esforzarte porque nada en la vida es regalado


y leete las normas del foro.          magoandre

----------


## Rives

> Iniciado por carlos_gsh
> 
> revelenme trucos
> 
> 
> Atención ... llamando, Administradores, Administradores
> Hagan algo con este individuo, que como ya se ve, se quiere enterrar solo en una foza, una y otra vez se repite el tema de los usuarios que entran con un objetivo "Secretos de trucos",  este ya es un tema discutido, cro que deberiamos ponernos de acuerdo y *pedirle el permiso a Mariano para poner un cuestionario de acceso, se ha anotado uno mas a la lista de los que entran para saber secretos, Por favor que se acabe esto!!!*Carlos_gsh te enseñare un secreto, recuerda practicarlo mucho si? Leete las normas y reglas del foro, o, vete del foro, ya que nadie te dira ningun secreto aqui... :evil: 
> Un saludo magiko!
> MANU!
> P.D: perdonad amigos foreros, pero esta gente, me saca de quisio...


Si porfavor, estoy muy de acuerdo que hagan algo tipo Magneros.com ( Siento la referencia pero es un ejemplo ) que para entrar necesitas pasar un formulario con pequeñas preguntas que hacen destacar que la gente que entra son magos.

----------


## swaze

> Si porfavor, estoy muy de acuerdo que hagan algo tipo Magneros.com ( Siento la referencia pero es un ejemplo ) que para entrar necesitas pasar un formulario con pequeñas preguntas que hacen destacar que la gente que entra son magos.


O que son realmente hábiles en el uso de Google... 8)

----------


## Rives

Nah hombre .... Busquemos cosas específicas.

Si hace falta una manita para desarrollar el sistema, yo me ofrezco. hasta el 24 de Septiembre no empiezo la universidad y tengo tiempo libre ^^

----------


## BusyMan

A ver Rives, dos cositas:

a) Ese señor molesto apareció hace año y pico y este hilo es más viejo que el tomate

b) Lo queramos o no este es un foro de una tienda. La tienda es de caracter lucrativo y el foro también. A los propietarios les beneficia mucho que haya un rebaño de gente comprando FP's y barajas a punta pala.

¿Para qué iban a cargarse la gallina de los huevos de oro?

Si quieres un foro protegido ya lo hay. Este no es para eso.

----------


## charliebulsara

a mi me encantan las combinaciones, lo que hago es combinar la desaparicion de pañuelo con FP,el truco de produccion de flor en la mano y el de la levitacion con hi.... si el lugar es apropiado y se puede disponer para lograr in impromptu te digo q dejas a quien sea con la boca abierta!, le motrs el pañuelo, lo haces desaparecer y en su lugar aparece una rosa (yo uso artificial ) que luego haré levitar.. ojo!! no hacerlo si no se esta seguro de q sale bien, es preferible oviar alguno de los efectos a que salga mal.. suerte

----------

